# Riots in the 1960's



## peach174 (Aug 26, 2011)

These are the very same people that is in the house and senate right now and are Liberal Dem's.
Lead by Al Sharpton and Rev. Jackson back in the 60's

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzEX1GzS_-c]WASHINGTON, D.C. ENGINE CO. 4, "1960&#39;s" - YouTube[/ame]

The film is taken from actual footage of the devastation but the music is War that hit the charts in 1970.

Why do you Dem's want these hateful people representing you?
All they have ever wanted is power and control over you.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 26, 2011)

Are you telling us that you're going to assassinate Obama?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Are you telling us that you're going to assassinate Obama?




do you even have a brain at all?


----------



## toxicmedia (Aug 26, 2011)

peach174 said:


> These are the very same people that is in the house and senate right now and are Liberal Dem's.
> Lead by Al Sharpton and Rev. Jackson back in the 60's
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. ENGINE CO. 4, "1960's" - YouTube
> ...


The 60's was a time in which young peope rebelled against the 50's style repression of women, minorites, and goody goody morality. It was naive...but they weren't hateful, controlling, evil people. 

I think that conservative media has taken it's toll on your objectivity and ability to understand the motives of the people you think are terrible.

People are people....every group of ten people, in any place on the earth are the same. There will be 5 ordinary people who just want to work and live, 1 criminal, 1 saint, 1 leader, 1 dreamer, and 1 loser.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 26, 2011)

peach174 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Are you telling us that you're going to assassinate Obama?
> ...


Yes, but apparently you don't.

Those riots were a reaction to the assassination of MLK.

Maybe you should try to explain your point a little better.

And then explain who in congress was involved in the riots.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 26, 2011)

While those on the Right sit and wring their hands over some potential civil unrest, they have forgotten the motivations for the unrest of the 1960s.  One motivation was the lack of civil rights protection.  It seems there were social conservatives in the south unwilling to loose the reigns of power and grant African Americans the simple civil rights we take for granted today.

Another motivation was the draft.  The meat grinder that was Vietnam took some of the best and brightest away to fight in that protracted and ultimately unwinnable war.  Imagine if we had a draftee military today.  Would people sit back and be as relatively indifferent to the two, protracted and ultimately unwinnable wars in Iraq and Afghanistan after ten years of combat and loss?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 26, 2011)

They were destructive rioters that destroyed public and private property and are now your wonderful controller's, that has destroyed this nation with their unsustainable social programs
I am talking about all socialists be they Repubs or Dems.

I watched that on TV when it actually happened and it had nothing to do with conservative media of today.

They have never been peaceful protesters and have always been dividers of Americans by labels.
And their destruction of property did not end the Viet Nam War. The fall of Saigon did.


----------



## konradv (Aug 26, 2011)

The riots weren't led by anyone.  They just happened.  Back then niether Jackson nor Sharpton were leaders, anyway.  So the OP is an *EPIC FAIL!!!*


----------



## Ravi (Aug 26, 2011)

peach174 said:


> They were destructive rioters that destroyed public and private property and are now your wonderful controller's, that has destroyed this nation with their unsustainable social programs
> I am talking about all socialists be they Repubs or Dems.
> 
> I watched that on TV when it actually happened and it had nothing to do with conservative media of today.
> ...



You claimed current members of congress were involved in the riots. Who?


----------



## 2twsted4colorTV (Aug 26, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> While those on the Right sit and wring their hands over some potential civil unrest, they have forgotten the motivations for the unrest of the 1960s.  One motivation was the lack of civil rights protection.  It seems there were social conservatives in the south unwilling to loose the reigns of power and grant African Americans the simple civil rights we take for granted today.
> 
> Another motivation was the draft.  The meat grinder that was Vietnam took some of the best and brightest away to fight in that protracted and ultimately unwinnable war.  Imagine if we had a draftee military today.  Would people sit back and be as relatively indifferent to the two, protracted and ultimately unwinnable wars in Iraq and Afghanistan after ten years of combat and loss?



Those conservatives you speak of back in the 60s were Democrats.  They couldn't keep the Civil Rights law from passing so now they are attempting to control the blacks by convincing them they can't be successful and they need THEM (the Democrats) to take care of them.  The blacks who ignore this advice and make something of themselves are Republican.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh, I get it now.

Just another thread to bash black people.


----------



## shintao (Aug 26, 2011)

peach174 said:


> These are the very same people that is in the house and senate right now and are Liberal Dem's.
> Lead by Al Sharpton and Rev. Jackson back in the 60's
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. ENGINE CO. 4, "1960's" - YouTube
> ...



What is your point? That people that protest deaths in war are hateful? Funny how the names attached to them were flower children, hippies, love children. Why was that?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 26, 2011)

Im sending this thread to G4 for their Epic Fail segment


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 26, 2011)

2twsted4colorTV said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > While those on the Right sit and wring their hands over some potential civil unrest, they have forgotten the motivations for the unrest of the 1960s.  One motivation was the lack of civil rights protection.  It seems there were social conservatives in the south unwilling to loose the reigns of power and grant African Americans the simple civil rights we take for granted today.
> ...


There's a difference between political party and political ideology.  Don't hide behind the skirts of party when ideology betrays the truth.  Conservatives have never NEVER advocated social progress for all Americans.  there's always ALWAYS an excluded group.. Women, minorities, gays, it's a matter of historical fact.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 26, 2011)

No I am talking about Liberals, all of them, of all colors.
The clip is just one of many riots and they are your wonderfu leaders of today.
They were hateful destructive people then, just like they are now.
They went the house and senate and totally changed the constution to an overblown monster of a government who gives out entitlemnents in order for you to keep voting for them.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 26, 2011)

peach174 said:


> No I am talking about Liberals, all of them, of all colors.
> The clip is just one of many riots and they are your wonderfu leaders of today.
> They were hateful destructive people then, just like they are now.
> They went the house and senate and totally changed the constution to an overblown monster of a government who gives out entitlemnents in order for you to keep voting for them.



The clip you posted was from the riots that happened because MLK was murdered.

You stupid bitch. Negged.


----------



## toxicmedia (Aug 26, 2011)

peach174 said:


> No I am talking about Liberals, all of them, of all colors.
> The clip is just one of many riots and they are your wonderfu leaders of today.
> They were hateful destructive people then, just like they are now.
> They went the house and senate and totally changed the constution to an overblown monster of a government who gives out entitlemnents in order for you to keep voting for them.


Man alive....you gotta lay off the Glenn Beck!.......


----------



## peach174 (Aug 26, 2011)

konradv said:


> The riots weren't led by anyone.  They just happened.  Back then niether Jackson nor Sharpton were leaders, anyway.  So the OP is an *EPIC FAIL!!!*



They certainly were, they both took over after Martin Luther King died and totally changed what Dr. King intended.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 26, 2011)

toxicmedia said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > No I am talking about Liberals, all of them, of all colors.
> ...



Perfect example of the left. Labeling.
I don't watch or listen to Glenn or Rush.
I formed these opinions when all of the destruction was happing at the time during the 60's.
Our constitution says for the right of the people to peacefully assemble to petition the government.
Not to riot and destroy public property.


----------



## toxicmedia (Aug 26, 2011)

peach174 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I lived through the 60's here in northern California. I saw riots...Black Panther demonstrations....and I haven't formed a hatred for Democrats. In fact...I don't hate Republicans either. I won't let the media turn me into an angry hater.

I'm not on the left. I'm a fiscal conservative and a social libertarian. 

If you don't watch Glenn Beck...and you started thinking this way in the 60's....you should sue Glenn Beck for palagiarizing you. Your stuff is identical to what he is making huge bucks off from. You could have made millions on Fox News...


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 26, 2011)

peach174 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > The riots weren't led by anyone.  They just happened.  Back then niether Jackson nor Sharpton were leaders, anyway.  So the OP is an *EPIC FAIL!!!*
> ...


I think you'll find that, in the case of Al Sharpton, he was 13 years old the day Dr. Martin Luther King was gunned down.  True, Jesse Jackson was one of Dr. King's lieutenants.  But he did not advocate the riots that happened in response to Dr. King's death.

You're reaching too far.  Trying, as your Conservative predecessors did, to de-legitimize, demonize and generally dismiss African American leaders as rabble rouser's.  It's deep in the Conservative DNA to do so.


----------



## shintao (Aug 26, 2011)

peach174 said:


> No I am talking about Liberals, all of them, of all colors.
> The clip is just one of many riots and they are your wonderfu leaders of today.
> They were hateful destructive people then, just like they are now.
> They went the house and senate and totally changed the constution to an overblown monster of a government who gives out entitlemnents in order for you to keep voting for them.



Hateful? LMAO!! Preventing American deaths is hateful? How does that work Peachy?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 26, 2011)

Liberal protests;
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k0Y7_5a5d0]G20 riots in US. No comment. - YouTube[/ame]
Destruction of property and sanitation workers need to clean up the streets


Conservative protests;
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDNytTOGs4M]The DC Tea Party Protest - YouTube[/ame]
Was there any destruction of property? NO and even the trash was cleaned up by them. city sanitation workers did not need to clean.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 26, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



In 1969 Jackson, then a young Chicago minister, named the 14-year-old Sharpton as youth director of his group. He learned under Jackson.
They were the leaders and they totally did what MLK never intended.

And I am talking about how destructive Liberals are in all of their protests, compared to conservatives.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 26, 2011)

peach174 said:


> Liberal protests;
> G20 riots in US. No comment. - YouTube
> Destruction of property and sanitation workers need to clean up the streets
> 
> ...


The G-20 protests were done by anarchists, you idiot. 

How do you remember to breathe being so stupid?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2011)

Without the influence of Dr Martin Luther King, the rioting in the 60s would have been much worse


----------



## Ravi (Aug 26, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Without the influence of Dr Martin Luther King, the rioting in the 60s would have been much worse



Any minute she's going to blame MLK for the riots. If he hadn't been so uppity, the riots would never have happened.


----------



## signelect (Aug 26, 2011)

I was in the TEXARNG during the 60's and the rioting going on at the colleges was stired up by outside agitators who came in, got the kids all stired up and then bailed when the trouble started.  Once again is was political and I was against the war.


----------



## 2twsted4colorTV (Aug 26, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> 2twsted4colorTV said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Well yes, that's true, as the old "conservatives" WERE Democrats.    It was the Republicans who fought to pass the Civil Rights amendment in 1964, the Democrats didn't want it.  Conseratives certainly DO want "social progress" -  but that is making something of yourself, pulling your own weight and not being dependent on somebody else to fix you all the time.  if Democrats truly wanted blacks and other minorities to be successful, they would encourage them to be all they could be instead of constantly feeding them the crap about how they not allowed to do it because some white person is stopping them. That is such bullshit and a cop out -- it is unfortunately they don't have any more back bone than that. Somebody tell ME I "can't" do something, I tell them, "Just watch me."


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Aug 26, 2011)

peach174 said:


> These are the very same people that is in the house and senate right now and are Liberal Dem's.
> Lead by Al Sharpton and Rev. Jackson back in the 60's
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. ENGINE CO. 4, "1960's" - YouTube
> ...


You *Teabaggers* really *DO* need to get-over your paranoia of everyone who doesn't *look exactly-like-YOU!!!!* 







(....Not to mention your funny foot-stompin'..... )


​


----------



## peach174 (Aug 26, 2011)

The difference between Libs and Cons;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AZ8nHHR-P0]Tale of Two Rallies --"One Nation" Socialists Trash Mall While Conservatives Left it Pristine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 26, 2011)

peach174 said:


> These are the very same people that is in the house and senate right now and are Liberal Dem's.
> Lead by Al Sharpton and Rev. Jackson back in the 60's
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. ENGINE CO. 4, "1960's" - YouTube
> ...



You are correct.  I think I can recognize a couple of them but I'm not sure since they have cut their Afro hair cuts like they were wearing back in the 60's.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2011)

peach174 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



How much of your opinion was formed with the Police Riot in Chicago during the 1968 DNC?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2011)

How much of your opinion was formed by Bull Connor?


----------



## yidnar (Aug 26, 2011)

toxicmedia said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > These are the very same people that is in the house and senate right now and are Liberal Dem's.
> ...


 the loser is a libb....


----------



## yidnar (Aug 26, 2011)

Ravi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Without the influence of Dr Martin Luther King, the rioting in the 60s would have been much worse
> ...


Madam ....YOU ARE A RACIST!!!


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Aug 26, 2011)

peach174 said:


> These are the very same people that is in the house and senate right now and are Liberal Dem's.
> Lead by Al Sharpton and Rev. Jackson back in the 60's
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. ENGINE CO. 4, "1960's" - YouTube
> ...


Ah, yes.....how much-more _pastoral_.....and, _*manageable*_ things were.....back in.....



> ....*The Good Ol' Days*.....



.....right?

​


----------



## Ravi (Aug 26, 2011)

peach174 said:


> The difference between Libs and Cons;
> 
> Tale of Two Rallies --"One Nation" Socialists Trash Mall While Conservatives Left it Pristine - YouTube


So it comes down to this. Your evidence that our government is full of the people that participated in the 1968 riots is some shots of trash on the mall.

I hope you aren't religious because lying is a sin.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2011)

Ravi said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > The difference between Libs and Cons;
> ...



They ALWAYS forget that part.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 26, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > These are the very same people that is in the house and senate right now and are Liberal Dem's.
> ...


 everybody has a weakness.....


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Aug 26, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


....Or, insist it's....



> .....*just bu$ine$$**.*


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 26, 2011)

Ravi said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Now tell us dear, is that what MLK would have wanted done in his name? now aren't you ashamed of yourself?


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 26, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> While those on the Right sit and wring their hands over some potential civil unrest, they have forgotten the motivations for the unrest of the 1960s.  One motivation was the lack of civil rights protection.  It seems there were social *conservatives in the south* unwilling to loose the reigns of power and grant African Americans the simple civil rights we take for granted today.
> 
> Another motivation was the draft.  The meat grinder that was Vietnam took some of the best and brightest away to fight in that protracted and ultimately unwinnable war.  Imagine if we had a draftee military today.  Would people sit back and be as relatively indifferent to the two, protracted and ultimately unwinnable wars in Iraq and Afghanistan after ten years of combat and loss?



the riots weren't in the south dipshirtfartblossom, they were in LA San Fran, Chicargo.. all bastions of stupid assed liberalism.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 26, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Is this your way of admitting that only liberals supported MLK?

We know you didn't.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 26, 2011)

Ravi said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Liberal protests;
> ...



anarchists are always liberal dummie ask obie wan he sought them out.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 26, 2011)

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



you don't know your wide ass from a hole in the ground.  can you answer the question or can you knot?


----------



## hellofromwarsaw (Aug 26, 2011)

Black rioters were liberals? LOL! Brainwashed Pub dupes....They may vote Dem, but because they know where the racists are...


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > While those on the Right sit and wring their hands over some potential civil unrest, they have forgotten the motivations for the unrest of the 1960s.  One motivation was the lack of civil rights protection.  It seems there were social *conservatives in the south* unwilling to loose the reigns of power and grant African Americans the simple civil rights we take for granted today.
> ...



The riots in the south were led by those wearing uniforms, manning fire hoses and holding attack dogs....freaking conservatives


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 27, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > While those on the Right sit and wring their hands over some potential civil unrest, they have forgotten the motivations for the unrest of the 1960s.  One motivation was the lack of civil rights protection.  It seems there were social *conservatives in the south* unwilling to loose the reigns of power and grant African Americans the simple civil rights we take for granted today.
> ...


Montgomery.  Birmingham.  Selma.  Atlanta.  Memphis.  Jackson.  Baton Rouge.  Little Rock.  According to the official Conservative re-write of American history, these places never experienced any rioting in the 1960s.  Was there a 20th century Paul Revere shootin' guns and ringin' bells to warn the all white Sheriff's departments of the impending revolution?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 27, 2011)

JFK, RFK, MLK, Cold War, Bay of Pigs, Vietnam, Kent State, Anti-War Movement, Race Riots...

1960s - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

List of riots - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## editec (Aug 27, 2011)

The RACE RIOTS of the 60s were a reaction to the frustrations of the Blacks at the time.


Ya sort of had to be there to understand their frustration.

At the time I didn't get it.

Years later I sort of do.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 27, 2011)

editec said:


> The RACE RIOTS of the 60s were a reaction to the frustrations of the Blacks at the time.
> 
> 
> Ya sort of had to be there to understand their frustration.
> ...



What is to understand?

How would any of us have reacted if someone bombed your church and was not prosecuted? 

How would you react if a family member was taken by a mob and lynched and nobody would do anything about it?

How would you react if you were peacefully protesting and you were beaten unconscious?

How would you react if your children were spit upon for trying to attend school?


----------



## oracle (Aug 27, 2011)

peach174 said:


> These are the very same people that is in the house and senate right now and are Liberal Dem's.
> Lead by Al Sharpton and Rev. Jackson back in the 60's
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. ENGINE CO. 4, "1960's" - YouTube
> ...



Yeah, cause lord knows, there was NO reason whatsoever for that uprising...wait a minute


----------



## oracle (Aug 27, 2011)

toxicmedia said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > These are the very same people that is in the house and senate right now and are Liberal Dem's.
> ...



Either that, or he's Jim Crowe reborn.


----------



## oracle (Aug 27, 2011)

peach174 said:


> They were destructive rioters that destroyed public and private property and are now your wonderful controller's, that has destroyed this nation with their unsustainable social programs
> I am talking about all socialists be they Repubs or Dems.
> 
> I watched that on TV when it actually happened and it had nothing to do with conservative media of today.
> ...



Your grammar is terrible, as is your recall of history...unless...When did fox noise first air? LOL


----------



## editec (Aug 27, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > The RACE RIOTS of the 60s were a reaction to the frustrations of the Blacks at the time.
> ...


 
Like I already said, at the time I didn't get it.

It wasn't until I was in the NAV that I really began to understand the systemic racism that Blacks were facing.


----------



## oracle (Aug 27, 2011)

2twsted4colorTV said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > While those on the Right sit and wring their hands over some potential civil unrest, they have forgotten the motivations for the unrest of the 1960s.  One motivation was the lack of civil rights protection.  It seems there were social conservatives in the south unwilling to loose the reigns of power and grant African Americans the simple civil rights we take for granted today.
> ...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 27, 2011)

peach174 said:


> These are the very same people that is in the house and senate right now and are Liberal Dem's.
> Lead by Al Sharpton and Rev. Jackson back in the 60's
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. ENGINE CO. 4, "1960's" - YouTube
> ...



The Son's of the Confederacy have held elected positions in the Congress for generations.  Sharpton and Jackson  have never been violent and the violence committed by the SDS and other leftists during the Vietnam fiasco were minor relative to the violence of the civil war and the hate and violence of their progeny during the civil rights era.


----------



## editec (Aug 27, 2011)

Lyndon Johnson was certainly spot on when he said that _the passage of the civil rights laws would give the GOP control of the SOUTH for generations to come_, wasn't he?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 27, 2011)

editec said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



I was talking rhetorically not to you personally


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 27, 2011)

Ah.   Yes.   The 1960s.  How well I wish I could forget!  Been there.  Done that.  Wouldn't go back.

You just gotta love all of those who just hate all the haters!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 27, 2011)

oracle said:


> 2twsted4colorTV said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


----------



## peach174 (Aug 27, 2011)

The thread is about how socialism has failed. Not about the content of the clips posted.
It has to do with how Liberals have disrespect for private or public property.
When Dem's protest they are not peaceful, they are violent and destructive.
Even when it is peaceful they throw trash on the ground.
It's about Big Government having control over us all.


----------



## Big Fitz (Aug 27, 2011)

peach174 said:


> These are the very same people that is in the house and senate right now and are Liberal Dem's.
> Lead by Al Sharpton and Rev. Jackson back in the 60's
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. ENGINE CO. 4, "1960's" - YouTube
> ...


beeeecauuusse theyyyyyy ARE? umm... like....those same hateful people who support that?

Just sayin'?


----------



## shintao (Aug 27, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Ah.   Yes.   The 1960s.  How well I wish I could forget!  Been there.  Done that.  Wouldn't go back.
> 
> You just gotta love all of those who just hate all the haters!



You wouldn't go back? In spite of my nam tour, I would love to go back to those high spirited times, and do a little dance, make a little love, get down tonight!!! I used to live down in New Port beach, Ca., and enjoy the surfing world and beach partys. Kids today are stuck on IPODs & such, never get out because there is nothing to see, nothing to do.
Hell yeah, transport me back!!!


----------



## bodecea (Aug 27, 2011)

editec said:


> Lyndon Johnson was certainly spot on when he said that _the passage of the civil rights laws would give the GOP control of the SOUTH for generations to come_, wasn't he?



Yes...they valued their segregation over party.


----------



## Big Fitz (Aug 27, 2011)

shintao said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ah.   Yes.   The 1960s.  How well I wish I could forget!  Been there.  Done that.  Wouldn't go back.
> ...


Can we lock the door after you go?


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 27, 2011)

toxicmedia said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > These are the very same people that is in the house and senate right now and are Liberal Dem's.
> ...



rotflmbo

we were stoned out of our minds half the time having a blast in "protests". Remember "don't do the purple double domes"? 

We were not noble. We were led by the nose by the ring of liberal leftist whack jobs that controlled the media and still do to this day.

For crying out loud I can't beleive for one minute you actually believe the crap you just posted.

"50's style" repression. kma.

What a joke.

Look for those of us who were far more serious, involved in more radical situations, it was going against "the man".

For me, it was the draft. But then you got into some really radical shows like Angie Davis who now looks mild compared to Karenga.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 27, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Ah.   Yes.   The 1960s.  How well I wish I could forget!  Been there.  Done that.  Wouldn't go back.
> 
> You just gotta love all of those who just hate all the haters!



Hells bells I loved the 60's.

I'd repeat those days in a heartbeat. It was freedom to come alive. To rock on. To love.

To live. To just have a blast and enjoy every moment of the absolute freedom we had to rock 
it.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Aug 27, 2011)

toxicmedia said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > These are the very same people that is in the house and senate right now and are Liberal Dem's.
> ...



Have you ever heard of the Weather Underground or the SDS?

They only set bombs off and killed a few people, oh and robbed a bank and killed a couple cops.

But I suppose that shit was cool tho, because it's for peace and progress right?


----------



## Mr.Nick (Aug 27, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ah.   Yes.   The 1960s.  How well I wish I could forget!  Been there.  Done that.  Wouldn't go back.
> ...



Which is ironic considering the strong majority of the hippies are Maoists...

You ever read Prairie Fire by the Weather Underground er Bill Ayers?

What the fuck is wrong with you people?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 27, 2011)

peach174 said:


> These are the very same people that is in the house and senate right now and are Liberal Dem's.
> Lead by Al Sharpton and Rev. Jackson back in the 60's



Neither Al Sharpton nor Jesse Jackson are in the House or the Senate.

What is wrong with you?  Exactly...I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 27, 2011)

shintao said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ah.   Yes.   The 1960s.  How well I wish I could forget!  Been there.  Done that.  Wouldn't go back.
> ...



Take me back too.

Even though we appear to be on opposite ends of the spectrum these days (disclaimer I've only seen some of your posts so don't kill me on this) I'd go back in a heartbeat.

No matter what side of any issue anyone was on one could discuss it without the new bullsit of neener neener you have cooties they bring a knife we bring a gun childish and hollywood  rhetoric of today.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Aug 27, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > The thread is about how socialism has failed. Not about the content of the clips posted.
> ...



Oh shut the fuck up...

It gets quite annoying when progressives don't accept responsibility for their behavior.

You motherfuckers are violent little freaks that would riot at the drop of a dime.

You're inspired by the Weather Underground and SDS...... You have nothing but respect and praise for asshats like Bill Ayers.. 

If there was a thread right now bashing Ayers you would be in it defending him and his domestic terrorist thugs.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Aug 27, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



I'm not the one denying progressives riot and set bombs off killing themselves and others.

Then you have the audacity to call me stupid when you're fucking ignorant or just in denial?


----------



## Mr.Nick (Aug 27, 2011)

Here is a fantastic example of stupid rich progressives in the 60's and 70's..

Greenwich Village townhouse explosion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm glad those asshats didn't have a chance to procreate.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Aug 27, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Doesn't matter - you're denying progressives riot and commit terrorist acts in the name of political ideology.

Also, I wouldn't call a person who looks back at being a hippie with fondness a conservative.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 27, 2011)

Ravi said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



So King got shot and it's OK for people to burn cities? Did the same people riot when John or Robert Kennedy was shot?

Peach's assessment is correct.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 27, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


I protest peacefully. At TEA Party rallies, I hold a flag. At military funerals, I hold a flag. I also protest at the voting booth. I do not set fire to cars and buildings.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Aug 27, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



You just called a poster "stupid" for pointing out facts.

It's you that rationalizes with whatever jibes with your stupidity - all progressives have that problem so you're not unique with that mental disorder.

So the next time someone says progressives riot and commit domestic terrorism in the name of their political philosophy you better not call a person "stupid" for making that assertion because its TRUE...

Just because you're ignorant doesn't mean truth stops where your education or knowledge does.

I suppose if you don't know it and if you don't agree with it - its a lie and those making the claims are "stupid" because you're ignorant??


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 27, 2011)

shintao said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ah.   Yes.   The 1960s.  How well I wish I could forget!  Been there.  Done that.  Wouldn't go back.
> ...



Dear Lord, the music. Never been as great since then. Nowhere near.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 27, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...


The right to protest liberal policies and in the case of funerals, I protest the ignorance of Reverend Phelps and his followers.
What have you protested that would justify burning cars and buildings and looting stores? Or are you saying that only liberal causes are important enough to warrant violent protest?


----------



## Mr.Nick (Aug 27, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Exactly - what rights were JFK or LBJ trying to "ban?"

Truth is that the MAJORITY of the hippies were opposed to the Vietnam war and actually were trying to "bring the war home" by committing acts of domestic terrorism and rioting.

And who was the war against? oh yea a bunch of totalitarian communist moonbats.

That's right - the little hippie fucks who demand their "rights" had a problem with the US because the US had a problem with a violent communist authoritarian regime in Vietnam.

In short the hippies here in the US got bent because the US was fighting an authoritarian communist coup while they demanded their "rights" to riot.

Does anyone see the contradiction there?

Oh and it was at this time that Mao gave birth to a real life version of "Lord of The Flies" with his youth revolution....

OH and then after the hippies made opposition to communism so unfashionable a guy by the name of Pol Pot arrived and decimated, enslaved then murdered 2,000,000 people in little Cambodia with his totalitarian communism, and the US could do nothing about it.

The truth is that if you were real liberals you would be promoting Ron fucking Paul right now - but your not real liberals - you're a bunch of ignorant communists.

Oh and by the way your rights are being buttfucked and assaulted right now by the politicians you support as representatives with their "government knows best" bullshit.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Aug 27, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



You're the dumb motherfucker trying to shift the argument...

Hell man you even tried to bait me by calling me a racist.

I'm keeping the thread on point - you're the one trying to "progress" it to the insane lies you want to discuss.

Don't even attempt to play the victim card here fool.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Aug 27, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



See here you go again with your race bullshit.

Every time a progressive gets their asses handed to them they go straight to the race bullshit.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Aug 27, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



No race riots are still riots...

They're not "understandable."

Is pulling an innocent truck driver out of his cab and throwing a brick at his head "understandable?"  

Is destroying your own community "understandable?"

Is acting like a fucking animal "understandable?"

You really are stupid aren't you?

Of course this does not change the fact that you insist to change the subject from progressive retards rioting because they're a bunch of apes to a bunch of apes rioting because they're apes.


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 27, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



I know, right? It looks like English, and everything! And yet .....


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 27, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



So you are saying only blacks are justified to burn and loot? Kind of racist, aren't you?


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 27, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Yeah, You're getting your ass handed to you, alright.


----------



## Salt Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

peach174 said:


> These are the very same people that is in the house and senate right now and are Liberal Dem's.
> Lead by Al Sharpton and Rev. Jackson back in the 60's
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. ENGINE CO. 4, "1960's" - YouTube
> ...



Because it's better than having you hateful people representing us.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 27, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > These are the very same people that is in the house and senate right now and are Liberal Dem's.
> ...


My guess is dementia. Sad, but it happens.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 27, 2011)

shintao said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ah.   Yes.   The 1960s.  How well I wish I could forget!  Been there.  Done that.  Wouldn't go back.
> ...



Lotta people got the clap.  Not so glamorous!  LOL.  I wouldn't have wanted to be working in public health in the 60s.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 28, 2011)

oracle said:


> 2twsted4colorTV said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 28, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



One of my friends got the crabs. I learned right quick how to pee whilst standing over the porcelain altar. 

No blue ointment for me!!



Come on now. The sixties were fun.


----------



## editec (Aug 28, 2011)

The 60s and early 70's were a lot of fun if you were young and weren't getting your ass sent to Viet Nam.

For those of you who missed out on the be-ins, love ins, massive and cheap rock concerts and the whole HIPPIE thing?

My condolances.

Americans were STILL realtively wealthy back then and as kids we could afford to enjoy life in a way that I expect no younger generation of Americans is EVER going to have.


----------



## Intense (Aug 28, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...





> no i was saying protesting over race like they did in the 60's is more important than you showing up at a tea party protest....



Personally I think they are both important. It is also important to keep them peaceful and nonviolent. Oppression comes in many forms and eventually target us all.


----------



## Intense (Aug 28, 2011)

A lot of good things came from the 60's. Good and bad. Great music. The challenge of the Status Que had good in it. Too much selling out came later though. Statism is a Prison, it is about time we all started questioning again.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 28, 2011)

editec said:


> The 60s and early 70's were a lot of fun if you were young and weren't getting your ass sent to Viet Nam.
> 
> For those of you who missed out on the be-ins, love ins, massive and cheap rock concerts and the whole HIPPIE thing?
> 
> ...



And many of us became conservatives when we matured. And after we figured out how we got played.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 28, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > shintao said:
> ...



Who could enjoy a time when the clothes were so indescribably UGLY!


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 28, 2011)

editec said:


> The 60s and early 70's were a lot of fun if you were young and weren't getting your ass sent to Viet Nam.
> 
> For those of you who missed out on the be-ins, love ins, massive and cheap rock concerts and the whole HIPPIE thing?
> 
> ...



Did you live the 60's? I did.

lol and the rock concerts weren't cheap. it was just that we had 40 top billed acts to rockon with.

Now back to the politico.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 28, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



OMG don't give me flashbacks!!! 60's cool, 70's OMG!!!!!!!!!!  Polyester meets beading. 

It was hell on earth!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Intense (Aug 28, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



The gates of Hades opened wide with Disco.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 28, 2011)

peach174 said:


> No I am talking about Liberals, all of them, of all colors.
> The clip is just one of many riots and they are your wonderfu leaders of today.
> They were hateful destructive people then, just like they are now.
> They went the house and senate and totally changed the constution to an overblown monster of a government who gives out entitlemnents in order for you to keep voting for them.



I am a liberal and I don't advocate rioting and destruction. I vote for whom I want. Based on the choices available. I have even voted for repubs


----------



## editec (Aug 28, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > The 60s and early 70's were a lot of fun if you were young and weren't getting your ass sent to Viet Nam.
> ...


----------



## midcan5 (Aug 29, 2011)

The sixties were the time of youth and drugs and rebellion over a system many people found unjust stagnant and unfair to Blacks and women. They imitate in a way the Egyptian uprising or the other middle east conflicts. France too had the same phenomenon. Much good came from these times but also much backlash from the entrenched powers. The good was Blacks attained rights long denied and women got a freedom never before experienced. Along with the good came the backlash, the reactionary power of power. All times of change reveal these same dynamics.


----------



## Intense (Aug 29, 2011)

midcan5 said:


> The sixties were the time of youth and drugs and rebellion over a system many people found unjust stagnant and unfair to Blacks and women. They imitate in a way the Egyptian uprising or the other middle east conflicts. France too had the same phenomenon. Much good came from these times but also much backlash from the entrenched powers. The good was Blacks attained rights long denied and women got a freedom never before experienced. Along with the good came the backlash, the reactionary power of power. All times of change reveal these same dynamics.



Beware the Power of a misguided State.


----------



## midcan5 (Aug 29, 2011)

Intense said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > The sixties were the time of youth and drugs and rebellion over a system many people found unjust stagnant and unfair to Blacks and women. They imitate in a way the Egyptian uprising or the other middle east conflicts. France too had the same phenomenon. Much good came from these times but also much backlash from the entrenched powers. The good was Blacks attained rights long denied and women got a freedom never before experienced. Along with the good came the backlash, the reactionary power of power. All times of change reveal these same dynamics.
> ...



Is that a question or a conclusion, probably latter?  All things can be misguided at times, or viewed misguided from another time, or seen differently through a particular filter, that's just the way human life is and will always be. But still we exist for this brief moment and as you age you realize how brief it is, so would it not make sense that we do the best we can for everyone and get away from the magical thinking that all you need is love, love, love is all you need. We need strong supporting structures for all, not just the well heeled. PS I am today well heeled exclude me from the needy but realize we all need to speak for all. Jeez I sound like a saint, my mom would be proud.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Aug 29, 2011)

midcan5 said:


> The sixties were the time of youth and drugs and rebellion over a system many people found unjust stagnant and unfair to Blacks and women. They imitate in a way the Egyptian uprising or the other middle east conflicts. France too had the same phenomenon. Much good came from these times but also much backlash from the entrenched powers. The good was Blacks attained rights long denied and women got a freedom never before experienced. Along with the good came the backlash, the reactionary power of power. All times of change reveal these same dynamics.



The reactionary has taken the power position now.


----------



## Intense (Aug 29, 2011)

Sky Dancer said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > The sixties were the time of youth and drugs and rebellion over a system many people found unjust stagnant and unfair to Blacks and women. They imitate in a way the Egyptian uprising or the other middle east conflicts. France too had the same phenomenon. Much good came from these times but also much backlash from the entrenched powers. The good was Blacks attained rights long denied and women got a freedom never before experienced. Along with the good came the backlash, the reactionary power of power. All times of change reveal these same dynamics.
> ...



Only, it is not enough to be reactionary. Power corrupts, absolute power corrupts absolutely. We do not all handle responsibility well. We don't all seek to establish Justice. Every action has consequences SD, some are not ready to take responsibility for. Where does Power without responsibility or concern lead? To harm.


----------



## Douger (Aug 29, 2011)

I was living in Calumet city at the time, riding around with my brother and two other hippies, with our shotguns, in a VW powered metallic purple dune buggy.
The " law enforcement" clowns couldn't get control of the panther plague. We did !
Good times !


----------



## Sky Dancer (Aug 29, 2011)

Intense said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...



It is the reactionaries who are causing harm.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 29, 2011)

blacks do not belong in civilized society..........


----------



## Intense (Aug 30, 2011)

Sky Dancer said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



It is reckless pointing of fingers that is causing harm. Measure twice, cut once.  

Consider reality. Consider our perception of it. Consider how out of phase our perceptions get, be it our nature or our politics. 

Anyone can say that "all whom disagree with me are at fault".


----------



## Intense (Aug 30, 2011)

yidnar said:


> blacks do not belong in civilized society..........



Why are you here? Do you honestly believe your statement, or are you just trying to instigate and cause harm?


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 30, 2011)

Ravi said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...





konradv said:


> The riots weren't led by anyone.  They just happened.  Back then niether Jackson nor Sharpton were leaders, anyway.  So the OP is an *EPIC FAIL!!!*




my riot background:

peace protests at fayetteville...nc.....

lived thru mlk being killed and those riots....

last two years of high school...our campus has police on the campus ..race riots taking place at the school.....pine forest high school...fayetteville nc...

i dont have links but anyone interested can check all of this.....

why were there riots?  people were being clued in to the unfairness of it all....the 
rocky war...the racial problems.....did it have to do with congress....i never remember a congressman at any riot i attended nor any protest.


----------



## editec (Aug 30, 2011)

The riots were a spontaneous eruption of the angry young Blacks of the age.

They were pissed, and once the shit hit the fan, rioting broke out in cities all over the USA.

Youth will do that from time to time.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Aug 30, 2011)

konradv said:


> The riots weren't led by anyone.  They just happened.  Back then niether Jackson nor Sharpton were leaders, anyway.  So the OP is an *EPIC FAIL!!!*



Are you fucking kidding me?

Jesse Jackson was MLK's right hand man and was VERY active in the 60's and 70's.

Jesse Jackson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Once again the progressive points out its ignorance.

Al Sharpton would be too young to have been an activist in the 60's considering he was born in 1954, however Jesse Jackson did appoint him as a leader of a youth organization around 1970.


----------



## konradv (Sep 1, 2011)

yidnar said:


> blacks do not belong in civilized society..........



We'll be sure to let Colin and Condaleeza know!!!


----------



## lehr (Sep 6, 2011)

peach174 said:


> They were destructive rioters that destroyed public and private property and are now your wonderful controller's, that has destroyed this nation with their unsustainable social programs
> I am talking about all socialists be they Repubs or Dems.
> 
> I watched that on TV when it actually happened and it had nothing to do with conservative media of today.
> ...



i saw a lot of vietcong flags and raised fists of socialism at those riots !


----------



## lehr (Sep 6, 2011)

i remember when i was a kid in 54 - the french were being defeated at - DIEN BIEN PHU - i was watching on my small black and white tv - the news being reported on the battle

then a reporter in paris came on  - he was standing in front of a french army recruiting ctr. in paris - 

the line of men stretched a whole city block and went around the corner
the reporter said that these men did not want to join the french army !  they just wanted parachutes and machine guns to be dropped at DIEN BIEN PHU - to save their army !

i remember the 60s when our military was being bleed white - amerikans by the millions filled the streets of every amerikan city carrying vietcong flags and attacking troops and teachers and students and burning buildings and blowing up the pentagon !

MAKE FUN OF THE FRENCH ALL U WANT - BUT THEY LOVED THEIR ARMY !  
for that i have always respected the french male !


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 7, 2011)

oracle said:


> 2twsted4colorTV said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 7, 2011)

midcan5 said:


> The sixties were the time of youth and drugs and rebellion over a system many people found unjust stagnant and unfair to Blacks and women. They imitate in a way the Egyptian uprising or the other middle east conflicts. France too had the same phenomenon. Much good came from these times but also much backlash from the entrenched powers. The good was Blacks attained rights long denied and women got a freedom never before experienced. Along with the good came the backlash, the reactionary power of power. All times of change reveal these same dynamics.



It was also about a changing lifestyle. The rise of the brain over braun. Many of the 'hippies' later became instrumental in the rise of the new technology that now binds the world together. My one major regret is that at the time I did not chuck my lunch bucket and join that revolution. For a revolution it truly was and is.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 7, 2011)

editec said:


> The 60s and early 70's were a lot of fun if you were young and weren't getting your ass sent to Viet Nam.
> 
> For those of you who missed out on the be-ins, love ins, massive and cheap rock concerts and the whole HIPPIE thing?
> 
> ...



Yes, we were well off. Even though I was working and going to college, I had a new car when I wanted to have one. And did some traveling, although only in Canada and the US. I never worried about a job. When I was in college, I fitted the job around the classes. If the next semester, I could not make the fit, I quit the job and got another. So differant today. Got my first taste of reality in '72, quit school, and got serious about my trade. Still, in '75, the wife and I, with our 8 month old son, drove to Yellowknife, NWT, just because I had not seen the such an area before.

Didn't get involved in the scene of the '60s, much too busy working and going to school Wish I had. No interest in drugs, little in alcohol, but there were a lot of things going on that were changing our world.


----------



## konradv (Sep 8, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > The sixties were the time of youth and drugs and rebellion over a system many people found unjust stagnant and unfair to Blacks and women. They imitate in a way the Egyptian uprising or the other middle east conflicts. France too had the same phenomenon. Much good came from these times but also much backlash from the entrenched powers. The good was Blacks attained rights long denied and women got a freedom never before experienced. Along with the good came the backlash, the reactionary power of power. All times of change reveal these same dynamics.
> ...



A disturbing number became libertarians, IMO.


----------



## konradv (Sep 8, 2011)

lehr said:


> i remember the 60s when our military was being bleed white - amerikans by the millions filled the streets of every amerikan city carrying vietcong flags and attacking troops and teachers and students and burning buildings and blowing up the pentagon !



What a total fabrication!!!  You're taking the actions of a few and putting them on millions.  I was there and didn't, nor was anyone I knew "carrying vietcong flags and attacking troops and teachers and students and burning buildings and blowing up the pentagon".


----------

